# My lucky trade with Toolmantf99



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So somehow I was blessed enough with Tim the ToolmanTf99 contacting me wanting to know if I was interested in doing a trade. No stipulations , just shooter for shooter. Of course I jumped at the chance and was fortunate enough to recieve this aluminum core TF#6 . I cannot tell u how stoked I was to open this package. Wow I LOVE it. Thank I SOO much ToolMan! I will treasure this forever. I love our forum!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice trade... I'm thinking of trading one these too....


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice trade!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good trade and thanks for sharing, Doug. I hope the Toolman posts what he received on the trade.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad you like it Doug! Here a few more photos...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Man I wish I cud take photos that good. Much better! And believe me guys this shooter is amazing


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy it, a very nice work from toolmantf99, looks super :thumbsup:


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great trade! I wish I was as good as a craftsman as either of you!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Received my half of the trade today....and boy am I a happy guy! Doug makes an ultra fine shooter! It looks to me to be a Wenge core with Ebony stripping and Maple Burl (?). Can't thank him enough!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice trade!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

trading the best for the best.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You picked a good one Doug! Not only a great guy but an awesome craftsman too. COOL!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice trade, both ways!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

very nice slings all around! I love the idea of an aluminum core too!


----------

